
Side project: CloudyCharge – Get alerted when AWS usage exceeds free tier - cloudycharge
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudycharge.com<p>There is already AWS billing alerts, but it runs once every 6 hours, which might be too late for some people, and the user experience is also not great. So CloudyCharge.com was created. CloudyCharge notifies, via email or SMS, whenever the cloud usage breaches free tier, within 5 minutes. CloudyCharge accesses user&#x27;s cloud account via a read-only role in their account with access grant to CloudyCharge&#x27;s IAM user.<p>Planning to keep the service free forever. Currently only EC2 instance support is added, but planning to add more. Looking for early feedback. Thank you for your time!
======
giantg2
I guess it's a decent idea. But you might want to educate users when they are
setting up the services so overcharging is avoided. It seems unlikely that an
educated person would overcharge by that much that a 6 hour warning wouldn't
work.

Prevent the problem rather than fix it.

~~~
eb0la
It is not a decent idea. It is Great idea for a side project; but I am not
sure how can you capitalize it.

I mean, it gives a __huge __value to the user, and __probably __there 's a
market for it.

But, it's a free product to stay into the free zone...

In order to have something in return, I guess you can aggregate that
information, and look at what patterns you can find. Probably to market
yourself as an expert -or- working as a reseller.

Anyway it's a _good_ job (tm) and you should be proud of it.

